# Stand 2016 - Wer ist besser, Alternate oder Mindfactory?



## DerXanny (5. September 2016)

Ich weiß das diese Frage schon oft gestellt wurde.

Preisvorteil hat natürlich Mindfactory.
(Meine Erfahrung: 2014 Graka bestellt, trotz vorrätig, musste ich 3 Wochen warten.)

Ist Alternate wirklich im Service besser, ich hab schon seid Jahren nichts mehr bestellt bei denen. 
Wie ist es heute im Jahre 2016, ist der Aufpreis von ca. 6-7% den Zweck gerecht.

PS: Meine Anschaffung wird Hardware für ein komplettes PC sein, werde über 1000€ ausgeben.

Ich möchte den aktuellen Stand wissen, wie sind eure Erfahrungen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. September 2016)

DerXanny schrieb:


> Ich weiß das diese Frage schon oft gestellt wurde.



Ja, und die Antwort ist seit Jahren die gleiche. Es gibt Befürworter der einen und der anderen. Es bringt rein gar nichts die selbe elende und grundsätzlich ergebnislose Keilerei nochmal zu führen (was aber sicherlich gleich wieder passiert).
Ist in etwa so wie in nem Autoforum "Mercedes oder BMW?" zu fragen. Dasselbe in grün.

Aber wenn du denn willst - persönliche Erfahrung ist ich habe bei beiden Läden schon zig mal bestellt und bei beiden Läden noch kein einziges mal Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Saguya (5. September 2016)

MF ist nicht immer Billiger, nur weil Sie beim Preisvergleich immer ganz oben stehen, man sollte auch immer das Porto beachten und da ist und bleibt MF immer sehr teuer.
Alternate ist zwar von grund auf immer etwas teurer als MF, aber dafür ist mir der Support da lieber ... MF hatte mir auch 2x gebrauchte ware als neu geschickt ...


----------



## Ryle (5. September 2016)

> Ist in etwa so wie in nem Autoforum "Mercedes oder BMW?" zu fragen. Dasselbe in grün.


Nicht wirklich. In Sachen Service, Bearbeitungszeit von Bestellungen, Rück- und RMA Abwicklungen, Kulanz und Leistung im Wiederverkaufs-Falle ist die Antwort recht eindeutig Alternate.


----------



## DerXanny (5. September 2016)

Ich möchte nur eure aktuelle Erfahrung, was habt ihr bestellt und gab es Probleme oder alles in Ordnung.

Falsch formuliert, nicht eine Diskussion wer von beiden besser ist, kein Vergleich von Birnen und Äpfeln.

Update: @ Ryle: sowas möchte ich hören.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. September 2016)

Ryle schrieb:


> n Sachen Service, Bearbeitungszeit von Bestellungen, Rück- und RMA Abwicklungen, Kulanz und Leistung im Wiederverkaufs-Falle ist die Antwort recht eindeutig Alternate.



Das ist es was ich meine. Nun haben wir Person A die sagt Alternate ist da super.
Ich spiele mal Person B (einfach weil es passt da ich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit ein ASUS-Board zurück zu MF geschickt habe) und sage: Die Bearbeitungszeit der Angelegenheit sowie die Antwortzeiten des Servicepersonals war vorbildlich, ich konnte mir aussuchen ob ich Geld oder Gutschein oder Ersatz wollte und meine Wahl "Geld zurück" wurde anstandslos angenommen und das mit Kulanz da mein Rückgaberecht bereits 3 Wochen überschritten war.

Und jetzt? 

Ich sag doch - frag 100 Leute und du bekommst 100 Antworten. Eine wirkliche Aussagekraft findest du kaum.
Hier gibts nen ganzen "Mindfactory-Thread" wo du das quasi täglich haben kannst.


----------



## DerXanny (5. September 2016)

OK, bitte diesen Thread schließen.


----------

